# Morritts/free wifi/alcohol allowance



## rynker (Dec 3, 2012)

Going to Morritts Tortuga for holidays.  do  they have free wifi?  What is the alchohol allowance to bring in to the Caymans?  Thanks!


----------



## jkrich (Dec 3, 2012)

Just got back from Morritts.  No free wifi.

Basic wifi is $8.00 per day and premium is $10 or $11 per day.  I didn't inquire as to the difference between the two, but presume it was speed.  We went for the premium wifi and it performed well in our rooms.  Didn't try it
elsewhere on the property.

Jerry


----------



## Caladezi (Dec 7, 2012)

WiFi is free only to owners and then it is for one device only.  All others pay and usually it works well but can be troublesome at times.  Alcohol allowance entering Cayman is 1 Liter per person over 21.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 7, 2012)

There is free Wi-fi at the Dunkin donuts across the street and there is also a nice liquor store next to the Dunkin.


----------



## jkrich (Dec 7, 2012)

The Dunkin Doughnuts is no more.  The shopping center accross the street is still there, but no morning doughnuts or free wifi.  
They have a nice Italian restaurant-- maybe that took the place of the doughnut shop.  

Jerry


----------



## rynker (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks all  Do you know anything about cell phone coverage?


----------



## mecllap (Dec 13, 2012)

You should find the answers you need on the Cayman Islands forum on tripadvisor.


----------

